# Starting Basic class in 3 wks; have a few questions



## 350chevy (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello everybody. Just wanted to introduce myself. I am going to start my B class in 3 weeks. I have a few questions though. I am also looking for advice from those who have been in the field for awhile. Feel free to PM me and start up a discussion. Thank you and have a great day!


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to EMTLife!

Ask your questions here in the forum.  That's what it's here for.


----------



## Sumredhead86 (Nov 14, 2010)

Good luck to you!


----------



## 350chevy (Nov 15, 2010)

I'm basically looking for any advice on things I should be doing before I start my class, How to get the most out of class, and study tips. Also, the numero uno question, state or national certification? I'm still on the fence on that one; need to make up my mind. Thanks again.


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Nov 15, 2010)

Start looking through your book.  Study up on anatomy and physiology if you haven't taken any basic science classes.

The class itself is very, very easy in regards to the material and the amount of skills you will learn.  Just don't fall too far behind, that's the only way I could imagine the course causing any problems.

You should be able to sit for both exams if you want.  Usually you would take your state exam, then apply to test for the NREMT.  Applying for the registry should be available to all current state certified EMTs, so why not hold off then take it if you need to.

Other than that, finish school, learn what you can in the field for about 6mos-1yr and then move on to bigger and better things in your education and career.

Regards.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 15, 2010)

where at in IL are you?  I start my medic classes either this spring or fall depending on how a few things go.


----------



## C.T.E.M.R. (Nov 15, 2010)

Go national, thats what i plan to do when i take my basic after i get a little more experience under my current level, as far as Class goes, practice helps.
Get a few family members to help, take BPS, vitals etc. Practice makes perfect, any way good luck. almost forgot, take lots of notes, the info will stick better that way, i never reviewed mine and passed my written for E.M.R. almost perfectly.


----------



## spike91 (Nov 16, 2010)

Never stop learning. If you're curious about something beyond that provided to you by the text or the course, keep going and learn more. And do ride time if its available, nothing like real experience.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2010)

Why limit yourself to a state or NREMT certificate when you can have both? It can help if you end up moving to another state. 

Read your book, ask questions if something doesn't make sense. On your rotations be willing to jump into calls instead of just sitting back and watching, but don't tread on peoples toes. Like others said practice vitals over and over again. Learn the science behind the drugs you can give as a B instead of just memorizing the indications, contraindications and so forth, it makes it easier if you understand how the drug works instead of just saying "hmm chest pain, that means nitro and ASA" type of thing.


----------



## 350chevy (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you all so much. I have been given the chance to do some ride time with the service that's teaching the class so I'm going to take it. I have had AP science and biology so I don't think that's going to be a problem. My aunt is a NICU charge nurse so I know a little about pediatrics and drug doseage, i.e. how to calculate doseage, dilution ratios, etc. I think my biggest hurdle is going to be the test. I usually do fine in class but tests aren't my favorite thing. Thanks again for the advice and tips. Also, 1 more question. How long should I wait before taking my bridge to Paramedic? My instructor said I could take it right after B certification but I'm not for sure.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 16, 2010)

Well, as far as drug calcs and dilution ratios you won't really need that until your EMT-I if you decide to go that direction instead of straight to paramedic.

Personally, I have been a B for 2 years now and am sitting for my NREMT-I in 3 weeks, then am applying to medic school that starts in july, but I also have pt contact hours rather than just going B-P without working.


----------



## Sumredhead86 (Nov 16, 2010)

do both state and national certification. It helps so much. I am certified in 2 states and Nationally certified.


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree, state and national, if possible. Why not?


----------



## 350chevy (Nov 16, 2010)

I am leaning more towards national right now. The only thing that threw up a red flag with me was recertifying every 2 years instead of 4 and the traveling I'd have to do to take the classes and the test but I think it'd be worth it in the long run. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.


----------



## emt_irl (Nov 16, 2010)

best advice is arrive early to every class, open your ears listen, ask lots of question, you will gain more from the course..

as for study there are good online quiz sites that are free and ask general medical and trauma questions for basic level. then make flash cards and write a narritive of whats youd do in the right order and learn them off


----------



## 350chevy (Nov 17, 2010)

I downloaded the state's study guides and flashcards. Have been taking the online quizzes with about a 60% on them. Don't think I have anything to worry about really.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Nov 17, 2010)

you'll be fine. It really isn't that hard of a class when you really boil it down.


----------



## 350chevy (Nov 17, 2010)

They asked me to go with them today on a ride-along. IFT from the local hosp to Terre Haute. So happy because I will be getting more ride time.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 17, 2010)

350chevy said:


> I am leaning more towards national right now. The only thing that threw up a red flag with me was recertifying every 2 years instead of 4 and the traveling I'd have to do to take the classes and the test but I think it'd be worth it in the long run. Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction.



where will you be going to take your tests?  I went up to springfield and took mine.  Could of went to carbondale also but springfield was closer.  Enjoy your trip to terre haute.


----------



## Jimbo56 (Nov 17, 2010)

Travis and Chevy.

Starting EMT B at Lincolnland in Springfield beginning in January.  Still have many questions but I guess it's time to just jump in with both feet and just do it do it.  Chevy, could you post a link for the flash cards and study material?


----------



## Indy (Nov 18, 2010)

Jimbo56 said:


> Travis and Chevy.
> 
> Starting EMT B at Lincolnland in Springfield beginning in January.  Still have many questions but I guess it's time to just jump in with both feet and just do it do it.  Chevy, could you post a link for the flash cards and study material?



Here's a good site for you to use: http://www.emtb.com/9e/

It has flashcards, practice tests, vocabulary review, skill sheets, anatomy review, and other various things related to EMT Basic training.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 19, 2010)

Jimbo56 said:


> Travis and Chevy.
> 
> Starting EMT B at Lincolnland in Springfield beginning in January.  Still have many questions but I guess it's time to just jump in with both feet and just do it do it.  Chevy, could you post a link for the flash cards and study material?



I'm going to lincoln land for my medic but won't start til next fall blah..  I worked up there for a lil bit but now do chemo at memorial.


----------



## nevets_eural (Nov 19, 2010)

i was under the impression that someone had to be nationally certified and then state certified regarding what state they worked in


----------



## Jimbo56 (Nov 19, 2010)

How long was the waiting list for the medic?  Maybe I'm jumping the gun, but my intention was going straight to medic once I completed the basic.

I'm not exactly your "average student".  54 years young and wasn't planning on waiting for experience between the two schools.  Most FD or PO positions are for the young guns.  I've spent my time in the trenches in another career.


----------



## Bubz628 (Nov 19, 2010)

Good luck to you! The class is fun. Dedicate yourself. Become religious with your skills so that you can be confident when National Registry comes around.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 19, 2010)

Jimbo56 said:


> How long was the waiting list for the medic?  Maybe I'm jumping the gun, but my intention was going straight to medic once I completed the basic.
> 
> I'm not exactly your "average student".  54 years young and wasn't planning on waiting for experience between the two schools.  Most FD or PO positions are for the young guns.  I've spent my time in the trenches in another career.



Each time I have talked to them they haven't said anything about there being a waiting list.  I am sure once it gets closer to it actually starting it will start to fill up but as of right now since it is still almost a year til it starts I don't think many have signed up for it yet.  As of right now all lincoln land offers is the certificate but they are in the process of getting a associates degree program setup and getting it accredited.


----------



## Bubz628 (Nov 20, 2010)

That's how it is where I'm at. I'm in Louisiana, and to begin practicing over here you have to be state AND nationally certified.


----------



## EmtTravis (Nov 20, 2010)

In IL you only have to be state certified.. Don't have to get national unless you want to.


----------

